# Ollantaytambo la última ciudad Inca viviente



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ENTRE LO INCA Y LO COLONIAL OLLANTAYTAMBO!!!

Ollantaytambo Cusco... un bello pueblo inca en sus orígenes y que conserva ese sabor colonial añejo... aunque sus calles conservan aún el viejo trazado que le dieran sus fundadores (los incas).

Ollantaytambo es un pueblo mágico y definitivamente no puede ser retratado en una tarde... Bueno definitivamente amerita volver de nuevo quedarse unos días tomando fotos paseando por sus calles y retratando sus anecdotas... Sinembargo deseo conpartir estas fotos con ustedes... de mi viaje de ayer...

OLLANTAYTAMBO...!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

===> SCROLL


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, agradable  me podrias decir que es esto en los cerros o que funciòn tenìa?


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Excenlente thread Koko!!!

Ollantaytambo no tiene casi nada de colonial... excepto el templo, la casa cural y una que otra casita. Ollanta es la unica ciudad inca viviente, y es que las kanchas incas siguen siendo habitadas. Veremos que fotos nos trajo Kokillo para poder apreciar esos detalles. 

PD: No me refiero a la zona arqueológica que la mayoria de ustedes conoce, sino exclusivamente al pueblo.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Hermosa y misteriosa, Ollantaytambo, como bien dice MONINCC, las kanchas le dan ese sabor inca irremplazable. Los españoles aprovecharon que estas eran cuadriculadas para construir sus ciudades encima (Cusco, por ejemplo).


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Muy buenas fotos, agradable  me podrias decir que es esto en los cerros o que funciòn tenìa?


Bueno he escuchado muchas versiones... Algunos sugieren que fueron graneros ya que en caso de ser atacados los incas podían contar con la despensa necesaría en caso de ser citiados... Por cierto a esa altura y con el viento que se tiene quizas los alimentos pudieran haber sido mejor conservados.

Otros afirman que se trataban de carceles.

Y otros finalmente afirman que se trataba de lugares para tratar a los enfermos...

Quizas MONINCC pueda acotar algo al respecto... Saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

LO COLONIAL













































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Excenlente thread Koko!!!
> 
> Ollantaytambo no tiene casi nada de colonial... excepto el templo, la casa cural y una que otra casita. Ollanta es la unica ciudad inca viviente, y es que las kanchas incas siguen siendo habitadas. Veremos que fotos nos trajo Kokillo para poder apreciar esos detalles.
> 
> PD: No me refiero a la zona arqueológica que la mayoria de ustedes conoce, sino exclusivamente al pueblo.


no tuve tiempo de sacar muchas fotos del pueblo aunque ... confieso que quede maravillado por el trazado, las calles, y todos sus detalles ... Pero volvere a quedarme un par de dias de seguro para sacar cantidad de fotos sobre esa temática MONIN



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Hermosa y misteriosa, Ollantaytambo, como bien dice MONINCC, las kanchas le dan ese sabor inca irremplazable. Los españoles aprovecharon que estas eran cuadriculadas para construir sus ciudades encima (Cusco, por ejemplo).


muy cierto


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana:

Ollantaytambo es una joyita... un centro urbano inca habitado hasta el dia de hoy manteniendo su trazado casi sin alteraciones...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Luego pongo fotos del interior del templo ...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmm muuuy interesante, quisiera ver más fotos a nivel de calle. Buen tema Koko kay:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> Luego pongo fotos del interior del templo ...


 yo lo encontré cerradoooo :'(
solo tomé unas fotos desde la rejita 

pero bueh.. el pueblo es lindo.. sin querer caminé x todas las callecitas porque no encontraba el estacionamiento y tenía que sacar algo de mi maleta ¬¬ .. pero lindo pueblo.. me gustó mucho =)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante, no sabía que conservaba el trazo inca; espero ver más fotos.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> Bueno he escuchado muchas versiones... Algunos sugieren que fueron graneros ya que en caso de ser atacados los incas podían contar con la despensa necesaría en caso de ser citiados... Por cierto a esa altura y con el viento que se tiene quizas los alimentos pudieran haber sido mejor conservados.
> 
> Otros afirman que se trataban de carceles.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por la respuesta, aùn me queda cierta intriga.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Precioso lugar, me encantó estar ahi, se siente mucha buena vibra en dicho lugar ! Bonitas fotos!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos Koko, también recuerdo mucho de Ollantaytambo.
Saludos y esperamos más fotos.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Muy buena selección de fotos Koko Cusco, lastimosamente todas las veces que he ido al Cusco siempre me he quedado con las ganas de fugarme del tour programado y recorrer todo por mi cuenta, tarea que tengo pendiente. Y que gracias a tus fotos ese deseo de fuga a vuelto con mayor fuerza. Gracias por mostrarnos lo bello de Ollantaytambo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Ollantaytambo es una joyita... un centro urbano inca habitado hasta el dia de hoy manteniendo su trazado casi sin alteraciones...


+1



Inkandrew9 said:


> Mmmm muuuy interesante, quisiera ver más fotos a nivel de calle. Buen tema Koko kay:


gracias andres



dra.naths said:


> yo lo encontré cerradoooo :'(
> solo tomé unas fotos desde la rejita
> 
> pero bueh.. el pueblo es lindo.. sin querer caminé x todas las callecitas porque no encontraba el estacionamiento y tenía que sacar algo de mi maleta ¬¬ .. pero lindo pueblo.. me gustó mucho =)


ya pongo fotos del templo... XD!!! PD: por suerte había una caravana de musicos que presidían un entierro que iva a la iglesia así que aproveche el pánico XD!!!



El Bajopontino said:


> Interesante, no sabía que conservaba el trazo inca; espero ver más fotos.


es un pueblo encantador 



JmC3dmodelator said:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta, aùn me queda cierta intriga.


a mí tambien



skyperu34 said:


> Precioso lugar, me encantó estar ahi, se siente mucha buena vibra en dicho lugar ! Bonitas fotos!


+1 gracias



alvarobendezu said:


> Buenas fotos Koko, también recuerdo mucho de Ollantaytambo.
> Saludos y esperamos más fotos.


gracias por el comentario ALVARO



Limanidad said:


> Muy buena selección de fotos Koko Cusco, lastimosamente todas las veces que he ido al Cusco siempre me he quedado con las ganas de fugarme del tour programado y recorrer todo por mi cuenta, tarea que tengo pendiente. Y que gracias a tus fotos ese deseo de fuga a vuelto con mayor fuerza. Gracias por mostrarnos lo bello de Ollantaytambo.


Tienes toda la razón amigo... yo mismo siendo cusqueño no conocía bien el pueblo... es decir las ruinas si pero el pueblo no... y quede fascinado creo que lo mejor es quedarse una noche o un par de noches en el pueblo y pasear y alucinar con un tiempo que se nos fué y los vestigios de lo que algunas vez fué... es mejor ir solo sin tour y por tu cuenta... Y si te gusta tomar fotos pues hay mucho ... pero mucho por fotografiar...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana: gracias a todos por los comentarios y pues que siga el thread XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

==> next


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Haber haber... estoy ansioso por ver las fotos de las kanchas


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Haber haber... estoy ansioso por ver las fotos de las kanchas


Bueno como ya había manifestado antes... el thread lo abrí con las pocas fotos que tome de paseo por las ruinas... de casualidad pude entrar al templo... Pero solo estuve pocas horas... así que cuando estuve en el pueblo ya la hora era mala para las fotos...

Pero como el pueblo es tan bello decidí volver y me quede dos días deambulando y paseando por sus bellas calles... así que reuní suficiente material fotografico para continuar con el thread... Y si hay muchas fotos de lo que deseas ver... Pero para reinsentar a los foristas en el tema de Ollantaytambo voy a postear algunas fotos preliminares de la entrada al pueblo...

saludos INTI no te pierdas se que esto te apasiona tanto como a mí saludos... Waiquey


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

A la entrada del pueblo se puede ver estos muros incas y portadas...

el valle sigue verde incluso en tiempo de secas



















detalle de las escalinatas



































​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Esa portada es muy grande en comparacion con otras que se ven en todo lugar. En efecto, esa era la puerta principal del poblado inca. Si sacamos la carretera y proyectamos la muralla, podemos imaginarnos como fue ollantaytambo originalmente, de extremo a extremo, y desde el cerro hasta el rio.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Esa portada es muy grande en comparacion con otras que se ven en todo lugar. En efecto, esa era la puerta principal del poblado inca. Si sacamos la carretera y proyectamos la muralla, podemos imaginarnos como fue ollantaytambo originalmente, de extremo a extremo, y desde el cerro hasta el rio.


muy interesante la montaña era una barrera natural para cualquier invasor tambien... chevere gracias por el dato MONIN


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno unas fotos más de la entrada al pueblo




























para los que no son de cusco... se ve una bandera de chicha... por haí es decir que se trata de un expendio de chicha de jora o de frutillada si hay suerte XD!!!





































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Koko, en especial las ùltimas kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas fotos Koko, en especial las ùltimas kay:


ja ja gracias agarrate que se viene lo bueno


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

:drool: que buen contraste de las fotos.


Bien koko. Estas usando nuevo editor?

Estan re buenos mano!!:cheers:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Ahora si koko, fuiste a la la hora perfecta...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> :drool: que buen contraste de las fotos.
> 
> 
> Bien koko. Estas usando nuevo editor?
> ...


ja ja si te dijera que por cuestiones de tiempo no están editadas XD!!! sino que simplemente estan tal y como las capturó la camara XD!!!

gracias Dario saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Ahora si koko, fuiste a la la hora perfecta...


ja ja así parece :bash:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno ahora sí MONIN algunas vistas del pueblo y su trazado...

Agradezco a Inti y sus quejas por las primeras fotos que postee en este thread ja ja por que me motivaron a viajar de nuevo y pernoctar una noche en este magico lugar del Cusco... Ollantaytambo es una experiencia irrepetible un lugar magico un pueblo incásico ... 

Viviré enamorado siempre de sus calles sus acequias de aguas limpidas sus kijllus y su hermoso paisaje... Que bello es este lugar... Y que suerte tuve de poder conocerlo mejor...

fotos de las calles del pueblo:​





















































​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Aunque los aparejos son rusticos -en comparación con el Kusikancha de la calle Maruri- el patron urbano es el mismo. Conseguire un plano para que se aprecie mejor esto...


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana:
La foto de la calle empedradacon el árbol en primer plano está espectacular . ¡Me encantó! Te la voy a robar... :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Aunque los aparejos son rusticos -en comparación con el Kusikancha de la calle Maruri- el patron urbano es el mismo. Conseguire un plano para que se aprecie mejor esto...


wow espero tu aporte INTI... será valiosísimo



elsous6 said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> La foto de la calle empedradacon el árbol en primer plano está espectacular . ¡Me encantó! Te la voy a robar... :lol:


adelante XD!!! no hya problema alguno ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno una toma panóramica del pueblo y al fondo las ruinas y andenerías

SCROLL==>









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

más vistas de las callecitas del pueblo






















































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Excelentes fotos kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Excelentes fotos kay:


gracias chochera ja ja :lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno y como deseo poner aún muchas más fotos vamos a ver algunas tomas de lugares diferentes dejando de lado por un momento el tema de las kanchas y calles del pueblo que retomare luego de lo que se viene...

así que avancemos a la siguiente pagina :banana: :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

bueno dejando por un momento el pueblo ... me dirijo hacia el cerro que se encuentra enfrente de las ruinas de ollantaytambo










desde las ruinas se observa este cerro en frente a la derecha a media altura se divisa el lugar a donde me dirijo










el camino es escabroso y no apto para personas que sufren de vertigo... cada paso que uno da debe darlo con mucho cuidado ya que un resbalón aquí podría tranquilamente ser el último.










me parece increible que muchas de estas sendas fueron abandonadas por sus constructores hace casi 500 años pero aún estan aquí y siguen transitables... Esplendido trabajo inca.










Estas construcciones se dice que fueron graneros aunque otros dicen que fueron carceles... En fín quiza alguien pueda colaborar si tiene alguna otra información al respecto... La versión que conocía es que los alimentos se pueden conservar bien a esta altura dado los fuertes vientos y las temperaturas que se tiene aquí en ollantatytambo... esa hipótesis afirma que los incas las construyeron para tener abastecimiento de alimentos en caso de invasiones o sitios .... Otra versión afirme que los presos residían haí...

Hay una tercera que dice que los heridos eran tratados haí pero creo que es la más alejada dada la altura del lugar...










Me parece increible que despues de 500 años aún siguen en pie ... sin techos y abandonadas soportaron terremotos y el diluvio que sacudio al cusco y al valle sagrado este mismo año pero siguen haí incólumes ... Como prueba de la fortaleza de la raza de esta gente...










Estas construcciones son mudos testigos de la resistencia heroica por más de dos años de Manco Inca contra los españoles... cuantas batallas sangrientas se habran divisado desde aquí?.










Una especia de callejón entre las tres edificaciones principales ... me siento en otro tiempo y en otro lugar.









​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Koko llegaste hasta ahi??? :bow:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Koko llegaste hasta ahi??? :bow:


ja ja aún se podía subir mucho más arriba je je pero bueno será para otra los abismos son de infarto je je


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> ja ja aún se podía subir mucho más arriba je je ... pero bueno será para otra ... los abismos son de infarto je je


:lol:

Serà, muy buenas capturas, Koko :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Serà, muy buenas capturas, Koko :cheers:


normalazo pues je je!!! no fué tan esforzada la subida lo que es de terror son los precipicios ja ja


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> normalazo pues je je!!! no fué tan esforzada la subida lo que es de terror son los precipicios ja ja


Doble merito para ti, ya que no pareces de caminar mucho :lol: Subir esa cosa parece matador.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

MONINCC said:


> Doble merito para ti, ya que no pareces de caminar mucho :lol: ...


:rofl:

!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

en esta foto se ve el camino de cabras que me tocó subir XD!!!































































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Doble merito para ti, ya que no pareces de caminar mucho :lol: Subir esa cosa parece matador.


no pues cuando hicimos la reuna para tomar vuestras fotos de metro cusco y caminamos no se cuantos km desde larapa hasta limacpampa ... yo estaba aún mal de salud ... felizmente ya me voy recuperando cada vez más...

por cierto no seas cachoso compare que cuando tu habias nacido yo ya escalaba el Pachatusan XD!!! je je


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las fotos de las 3 últimas páginas están impresionantes, cada vez me gusta más este pueblo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Las fotos de las 3 últimas páginas están impresionantes, cada vez me gusta más este pueblo.


gracias bajo y si este pueblo inca tiene un encanto muy especial mucho mas cuando uno se queda a pernoctar


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> por cierto no seas cachoso compare que cuando tu habias nacido yo ya escalaba el Pachatusan XD!!! je je


Te reto a una super subida desde Lamay hasta Huchuy Qosqo!!! es la subida donde casi muero, jaja.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Te reto a una super subida desde Lamay hasta Huchuy Qosqo!!! es la subida donde casi muero, jaja.


ja ja te reto a ir a Huchuy qosqo desde tambomachay XD!!! je je :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Este pueblo debería ser propuesto ante la UNESCO para ser reconocido como patrimonio cultural de la humanidad.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Lo ideal seria que lo declaren a todo el Valle Sagrado...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

MONINCC said:


> ^^ Lo ideal seria que lo declaren a todo el Valle Sagrado...


+1

No suena descabellado.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Este pueblo debería ser propuesto ante la UNESCO para ser reconocido como patrimonio cultural de la humanidad.


es un buen punto




MONINCC said:


> ^^ Lo ideal seria que lo declaren a todo el Valle Sagrado...


Pisac, Huchuy Qosqo, Ollantaytambo... sería una opción a considerar



Inkandrew9 said:


> +1
> 
> No suena descabellado.


para nada descabellado a mi juicio


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Next!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

sobre el cause de este rio seco había un pequeño puente de calicanto... que se desmoronó a consecuencia de las lluvias torrenciales de este mismo año... esperemos que sea restaurado... en su lugar hay un puente provicional de metal










Imagenes de las ruinas (este sector corresponde a ruinas pre-incas)










andenería incaica



























​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Next!!!


hey ... andres me parece o tu nuevo avatar es de una famosa estrella de ambiente XD!!! ja ja parece George Michael... ja ja espero que no estes cambiando de gustos ja ja ja ja


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, sobretodo las 2 primeras.



koko cusco said:


> hey ... andres me parece o tu nuevo avatar es de una famosa estrella de ambiente XD!!! ja ja parece George Michael... ja ja espero que no estes cambiando de gustos ja ja ja ja


Ammmmn ... no sè si haz escuchado regaee ecuatoriano ... buehh el que aparece en mi avatar es el lider del grupo Papà Changò.

Cheka el video: Negrita

Y no Koko, no voy a acceder a tus insinuasiones, no quiero nada contigo ... :nuts: :lol: ... ya mucha webada ... todo lo que ocasionas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos, sobretodo las 2 primeras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reggae ecuatoriano?? ja ja me suena tan raro como rap mongol ja ja...!!!

entonces no era george Michael ja ja parecia por los lentes... vaya a saber quien era papa chango ja ja ja ja

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

estas son de un sector de las ruinas que está siendo puesto en valor!!!... recientes excavaciones...


















​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estas ùltima fotos tambièn estàn muy buenas, interesantes las fuentes


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Koko y fotografiaste algo del hotel de Gaby perez del Solar?

Tus fotos son geniales mano.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Estas ùltima fotos tambièn estàn muy buenas, interesantes las fuentes


gracias !!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> Koko y fotografiaste algo del hotel de Gaby perez del Solar?
> 
> Tus fotos son geniales mano.


pues tio no se donde quedará aunque si se que tiene su hotel en el pueblo ...:lol::lol::lol:

Gracias por el comentario XD!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que buenas las últimas fotos, que lugar tan maravilloso. Debería hacerse más conocido.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Wow, que buenas las últimas fotos, que lugar tan maravilloso. Debería hacerse más conocido.


Si vieras la cantidad de gringos que hay... es impresionante, y es que muchos prefieren quedarse en el pueblo antes de ir con dirección a las ruinas de Machupicchu... temprano en la mañana... Ya que la estación de trenes de Perú Rail está aquí y de hecho sale mucho más economico tomar el tren desde aqui que desde cusco y ni mencionar el tiempo.

Es increible la cantidad de restaurants turisticos y ventas de artesanias y souvenirs que hay en Ollantaytambo... hospedajes y hostales 

Pero si es muy cierto que deberiamos promocionarlo mucho más hacia el mundo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

enigmaticas rocas ... perfectamente labradas... su función ??? es simplemente una interrogante más










Mezcla o mixtura superposición de culturas a la izquierda la española a la derecha la inca... 










interminables gradas o escalinatas y a la izquierda el canal para llevar agua ... los incas controlaron mucho mejor que nosotros los problemas de huaicos y deslizamientos...










siempre viviré fascinado de como los incas construyeron a esa altura y despues de tantos siglos aún permanecen haí esas sendas fantásticas









​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siempre he pensado que la forma còmo los Incas trabajaron la piedra està relacionada con el trabajo de los tiawanacotas tambièn, ahora, la cosa es ... ¿¿¿Què tanto de cierto serà esto y còmo fue posible (si es que lo fue)???


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Siempre he pensado que la forma còmo los Incas trabajaron la piedra està relacionada con el trabajo de los tiawanacotas tambièn, ahora, la cosa es ... ¿¿¿Què tanto de cierto serà esto y còmo fue posible (si es que lo fue)???


no solo en el tema de la piedra existen evidencias de un pasado tiwanaku o tiahuanaco o tiawanakota... está plasmado en leyendas y en legados como los alimentos desidratados ... charki, chuño, etc etc...

Yo afirmaría que es mucho más que probable...


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Siempre he pensado que la forma còmo los Incas trabajaron la piedra està relacionada con el trabajo de los tiawanacotas tambièn, ahora, la cosa es ... ¿¿¿Què tanto de cierto serà esto y còmo fue posible (si es que lo fue)???


No fue una influencia directa por el tiempo que separa a ambas culturas y por que se sabe que solo se usó la canteria fina tras la expansión del imperio con Pachaquteq. En ese sentido, lo mas probable es que los incas hayan sentido admiración por las finas piedras labradas tiahuanquenses. Probablemente aun quedaban expertos canteros en la zona, y como pasó con la textileria, cerámica, orfebreria, etc... los incas tomaron lo mejor que iban encontraban. Entonces se puede decir que la arquitectura inca está inspirada en la monumentalidad wari, la canteria de Tiahuanaco, la ortogonalidad de Pikillaqta, y algunos conceptos espaciales moches. Todo eso formó una arquitectura propia que con la introducción del "trapecio" y la mimetización en la naturaleza, le dan una identidad muy fuerte. El resultado es todo lo que podemos apreciar hoy en dia.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
wow gracias monin por la elocuente contribución.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

buenisimas fotos :cheers:.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

MONINCC said:


> No fue una influencia directa por el tiempo que separa a ambas culturas y por que se sabe que solo se usó la canteria fina tras la expansión del imperio con Pachaquteq. En ese sentido, *lo mas probable es que los incas hayan sentido admiración por las finas piedras labradas tiahuanquenses. Probablemente aun quedaban expertos canteros en la zona, y como pasó con la textileria, cerámica, orfebreria, etc... los incas tomaron lo mejor que iban encontraban.* Entonces se puede decir que la *arquitectura inca *está inspirada en la *monumentalidad wari, la canteria de Tiahuanaco, la ortogonalidad de Pikillaqta, y algunos conceptos espaciales moches*. Todo eso formó una arquitectura propia que con la *introducción del "trapecio" y la mimetización en la naturaleza*, le dan una identidad muy fuerte. El resultado es todo lo que podemos apreciar hoy en dia.


Gracias x la respuesta (tambièn a Koko) :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> buenisimas fotos :cheers:.


muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next ==>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno y como parte final algunas vistas más del ultimo pueblo inca viviente...






















































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheers:​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Ya que es el fin, tengo que decir que hay varias de estas portaditas en el pueblo...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

casi el fin XD!!! je je


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno ahora sí lo último... Ollantaytambo tierra de bravos guerreros incas... ultima ciudad inca viviente






















































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Fine...


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Mi humilde contribucion:













































































































Ojala sea de su agrado.


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Una mas...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estas 2 fotos estàn muuuy buenas ​


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Bellas fotos y sobre todo impresionante el lugar, felicitaciones.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

impresionante.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Estimados reabro el thread para compartir una nueva colección de fotos de este año de la increible ciudad Inca de Ollantaytambo




































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Grande Koko!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

chikobestia said:


> Grande Koko!


gracias BRO...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Las apacibles calles de trazado Inca subsisten después de 500 años de dominación española y casi 200 años de era republicana como testigos de otros tiempos de esplendor




































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno estimados considero que el thread debe cambiar su nombre a Ollantaytambo la última ciudad Inca viviente, ya que en realidad no se trata de una ciudad colonial, y por cierto el trazado de sus calles es totalmente Inca, quizas lo poco colonial que tiene es solo su iglesia.

He solicitado el cambio de nombre a la moderación y espera su respuesta en breve...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next=>


----------



## Ivo_Shandor (Aug 14, 2016)

buenas fotos


----------

